# Treehugger shaves his head



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

If the UTES beat BYU then Treehugger has to shave his head at the party :lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> If the UTES beat BYU then Treehugger has to shave his head at the party :lol:


To be a legally binding agreement there must be consideration from the other party; in other words when the opposite occurs, you will be shaving?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

DEAL.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I will add that the loser must glue the shavings to make a nice magnum PI mustache and wear it all day sunday.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh that reminds me of a scene in "Jackass II" the movie, but I can't go into details on this family friendly site. :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I will add that the loser must glue the shavings to make a nice magnum PI mustache and wear it all day sunday.


Except it wouldn't be a magnum mustache it would look more like a Lucielle Ball mustache. Assuming Tree has to shave.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

truemule said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > I will add that the loser must glue the shavings to make a nice magnum PI mustache and wear it all day sunday.
> ...


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: *()* *(())* *OOO* -BaHa!- :rotfl:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I missed the point of that one. Help me out.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I missed the point of that one. Help me out.


You would have to see Lucielle in something besides black and white to get it, Red! :mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I aint a redhead, them r gross. :mrgreen: 

I'd a given Lucy the business, back in the day.

T


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I missed the point of that one. Help me out.


Sorry, bad joke as usual on my side of things. I guess if you had seen the terroist taxi scene in Jackass II it might of made some sense.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I aint a redhead, them r gross. :mrgreen:
> 
> I'd a given Lucy the business, back in the day.
> 
> T


Speaking of which, how is the mullet coming along? Will there be a contest this year? Speaking of business, look up on Youtube, "football official business" an ACC official explained a hold by stating "he was giving him the business" over the PA.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

No need to be embarrassed jahan, we all say stupid things every now and again, you just happen to do it more frequently.  :mrgreen:

Huge, I like that phrase, it's a good one.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> No need to be embarrassed jahan, we all say stupid things every now and again, you just happen to do it more frequently.  :mrgreen:


Well I learned from the best Tree, I obviously have a ways to come still. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

:mrgreen:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

jahan said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > No need to be embarrassed jahan, we all say stupid things every now and again, you just happen to do it more frequently.  :mrgreen:
> ...


That is what she said! :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

You're a bad man, but not nearly as bad as if you had a propensity for cheering for the red pedophiles.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I


> aint a redhead, them r gross.
> 
> I'd a given Lucy the business, back in the day.
> 
> T


You're think of another MOD


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Is coyoteslayer in for the shave when the UTES go down in flames? It seems one sided here.


Of course, that's the wager I agreed to, otherwise the bet is off.

What kind of glue you gonna use Justin? :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

R we talking bic, or like a close shave, say a number 1. I'll take the bet tree, if we're talking a number 1 or around an 1/8 of an inch. Since obviously coyoteslayer is to much of a pansy to take it.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> If the UTES beat BYU then Treehugger has to shave his head at the party :lol:


What party? Obviously I wasn't invited.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

You were invited. You must find one of the other BYU threads for an explanation.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

They are too long and have way too many CS posts for me to filter through. Maybe you should just tell me.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Will there be beer there?


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Fixed Blade said he will be serving white velvets out of enormous beach balls at the party.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Maybe even out of my beach balls.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Will all the swearing cougars be there? Fatbass, Tree, Pro, am I leaving anybody out?


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

fatbass said:


> idiot with a bow said:
> 
> 
> > Will all the swearing cougars be there? Fatbass, Tree, Pro, am I leaving anybody out?
> ...


I got you...


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I think Treehugger should have to shave his head or at least show up to the WB meeting with a super glued mustache. Then he might be to high from sniffing in the fumes.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

We need pictures of shaved head...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

So Are you going to shave your head or what Tree. Do it.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

The funny thing is, I shave my head all of the time.

SUCKERS!


----------

